# Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?



## schwimmreifen (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Boardies!

Da mein KöFi-Vorrat langsam zur neige geht, wollte ich mir Stinte zum Hechtangeln besorgen, werden ja immer wieder als super Hechtköder angepriesen.

Nur leider gibts die bei mir nicht im Supermarkt (ich wohn südlich der Donau) wie vielleicht in Hamburg oder so...

Vielleicht in der Zooabteilung beim Dehner oder im Baumarkt? Oder bei Ferssnapf?

Wenn jemand Tipps hat, freu ich mich.

PH!

schwimmreifen


----------



## Dr.Becks (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

zb hier http://www.koederfischversand.de/index.php loht sich aber erst bei grossen mengen


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

Nicht billig, jedoch mit durchaus guter Auswahl: http://www.koederfischversand.de/

Zoomärkte führen teilweise auch Stinte, jedoch habe ich da noch nie größere (für die Hechtangelei interessante) Stinte gefunden. Oftmals sind die Stinte in den Zoohandlungen zwischen 5 - 7 cm groß/klein.


Edit: Da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

Die Preise sind ja sowas von daneben bei dem Versand!!! 
Wen wollen die denn verarschen?
#d


----------



## Purist (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> werden ja immer wieder als super Hechtköder angepriesen.



Von wem und wo? Wenn jemand an der Nordseeküste, der gleich hinterm Deich wohnt, Stinte benutzt, ist das nachvollziehbar. Die kann man dort billig kaufen oder auch im Sommer selber leicht fangen, wenn man weiss wie. Für zwingend notwendig halte ich sie nicht, das ist nur bequem, wenn man sich um seine Köfis nicht selber kümmern will.
Im Süden der Republik habt ihr doch bestimmt genauso gute Alternativen aus dem Süßwasser, die fangen im Norden auch |rolleyes


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja sowas von daneben bei dem Versand!!!
> Wen wollen die denn verarschen?
> #d



Kennst Du denn eine günstigere Bezugsquelle für Stinte? #c


----------



## Dr.Becks (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

Versand kosten sind schon hoch aber wenn man bedenkt das die die fische in einer Styroporbox mit Trockeneis verpacken geht es denk ich. Aber wegen einer Hand voll Stinte rentiert es sich nicht. Ich hab die früher immer beim Zoofachhandel gekauft.

Die im Zoofachhandel sind aber in der Regel sehr klein da sie für Aquarien Fische gedacht sind ca. 6cm


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

@ TE:

Frag doch mal bei nem örtlichen Fischhänder/Feinkostgeschäft nach, vielleicht können die Dir halbwegs günstig welche besorgen/bestellen.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Kennst Du denn eine günstigere Bezugsquelle für Stinte? #c


Leider nicht.

Da mich Stinte auch interessieren und es die hier nicht zu kaufen gibt, mir der Kurs aber echt heftig vorkam, hab ich einfach mal bei 'Sardinen' nachgeschaut; 15Stk. 22,90Tacken |bigeyes
Die kauf ich hier (ganz, also nicht ausgenommen) im Supermarkt in der TK für ca. 3€ das Pfund; sind je nach Größe ca. 10-40Stk.
Versand und hübsche Styroporbox hin und her, das ist rund der 10fache Kurs!

Der tickt doch völlig! :r


Hoffe, dass jemand eine Stint-Bezugsquelle weiß oder auch nur sagen kann, was die so in den Gegenden kosten, wo sie verfügbar sind (beim Fischer, aufm Fischmarkt, aufm Marktplatz...).


----------



## schwimmreifen (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



Purist schrieb:


> Von wem und wo? Wenn jemand an der Nordseeküste, der gleich hinterm Deich wohnt, Stinte benutzt, ist das nachvollziehbar. Die kann man dort billig kaufen oder auch im Sommer selber leicht fangen, wenn man weiss wie. Für zwingend notwendig halte ich sie nicht, das ist nur bequem, wenn man sich um seine Köfis nicht selber kümmern will.
> Im Süden der Republik habt ihr doch bestimmt genauso gute Alternativen aus dem Süßwasser, die fangen im Norden auch |rolleyes



Du hast nicht gründlich gelesen... Klar fisch ich mit Rotaugen, Barschen etc., die ich mir selbst fange und einfriere, aber die sind bald alle! Und das mit dem Stint wollt ich halt mal testen.

Empfohlen werden Stinte  z.B. von Matze Koch oder in diversen Internetvideos.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

Ich würde es auch mal mit Sardinen versuchen. Sind deinen Hechten vermutlich genau so fremd wie Stinte. Mal über ein paar Tage etwas anfüttern, dann wird es wohl den gleichen Erfolg bringen, wie mit den "Goldfischen". :m


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> 
> Da mich Stinte auch interessieren und es die hier nicht zu kaufen gibt, mir der Kurs aber echt heftig vorkam, hab ich einfach mal bei 'Sardinen' nachgeschaut; 15Stk. 22,90Tacken |bigeyes
> .....



Ja, Sardinen, Heringe, Makrelen und Konsorten kaufe ich auch im Lokalen Handel aus der Tiefkühltheke, wäre mir auch egal wenn die schon ausgenommen sind. Glaube da schauen die Räuber garnicht sogenau hin. 

Bei Stinte sieht sie Sache da leider etwas anders aus. Warte auch immer noch auf günstigere Angebote. Werde auch mal bei der Metro in die TK schauen, die haben da ja auch viele Exoten im Angebot.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> 
> Da mich Stinte auch interessieren und es die hier nicht zu kaufen gibt, mir der Kurs aber echt heftig vorkam, hab ich einfach mal bei 'Sardinen' nachgeschaut; 15Stk. 22,90Tacken |bigeyes
> Die kauf ich hier (ganz, also nicht ausgenommen) im Supermarkt in der TK für ca. 3€ das Pfund; sind je nach Größe ca. 10-40Stk.
> ...



Moin Kati!

Wenn ich mal wieder nach Greven komme bringe ich Dir, bei Interesse, ein 
paar Gurken mit. #h


----------



## Schneidi (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



Dr.Becks schrieb:


> zb hier http://www.koederfischversand.de/index.php loht sich aber erst bei grossen mengen



wo besteht der unterschied zwischen futterfisch und köderficsh bei dem link?


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

Matze Koch wohnt in Norddeutschland, dort kennen die Hechte und andere Raubfische Stinte vielleicht als Beutefisch in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum. In Süddeutschland wohl eher weniger...was aber nichts heißen muss! Ich persönlich (als Hamburger) habe mit frischen Stinten gute, mit gefrorenen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die sind wahnsinnig weich und matschig und halten ziemlich schlecht am Haken. Weite Würfe sind damit nicht drin, es seie denn, Du sicherst sie zusätzlich (Stonfo Bait Elastic). Ich würde es vielleicht mal mit Sardinen versuchen, genauso weich aber überall zu bekommen. Und deren brutales Fischaroma könnte so manchem Hecht die Nase verdrehen...|rolleyes
Ich denke mal, in Deinem Falle sind Rotaugen, Rotfedern, kleine Brassen oder Barsche (Schonmaße und -zeiten beachten) die bessere Wahl...


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich persönlich (als Hamburger) habe mit frischen Stinten gute, mit gefrorenen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die sind wahnsinnig weich und matschig und halten ziemlich schlecht am Haken. Weite Würfe sind damit nicht drin, es seie denn, Du sicherst sie zusätzlich (Stonfo Bait Elastic). Ich würde es vielleicht mal mit Sardinen versuchen,* genauso weich* aber überall zu bekommen. Und deren brutales Fischaroma könnte so manchem Hecht die Nase verdrehen...|rolleyes
> Ich denke mal, in Deinem Falle sind Rotaugen, Rotfedern, kleine Brassen oder Barsche (Schonmaße und -zeiten beachten) die bessere Wahl...


 


Also frische auf dem Markt besorgen (kein Problem) und mit
Hakenmontage einfrieren. Die halten dann jeden Gewaltwurf
aus, und tauen auch recht schnell auf.:m


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Moin Kati!
> 
> Wenn ich mal wieder nach Greven komme bringe ich Dir, bei Interesse, ein
> paar Gurken mit. #h




Das wär geil. Müssen ja keine Kilos sein, einfach ein paar zum Testen, weil man die hier ja gar nicht kriegt.
Und da du dich eh zu Stephanus hier daheim an einer Theke an zu viel Fusel erbrechen möchtest...

Aber du hast ja gelesen, sie müssen frisch sein. Dürfen nicht mal eingepackt werden, sondern sind zwingend an frischer Luft (=auf dem Rücksitz ausgebreitet) zu transportieren.


----------



## Purist (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> Empfohlen werden Stinte  z.B. von Matze Koch oder in diversen Internetvideos.



Das habe ich vermutet, dass du auf den hinaus willst, aber der angelt in den Niederlanden oder Ostfriesland in Kanälen und recht nah an der Küste. Ich würde sogar behaupten: Dort erfolgreiche Angelmethoden taugen nicht unbedingt für den Rest der Republik und dem seine (gefilmten) Fangstrecken, wirst du auch nur in den Niederlanden erreichen, wo Hechte nicht entnommen werden dürfen und daher zahlreich vertreten sind. Das soll alles nicht heissen, dass du mit einem Stint nicht auch im Süden etwas an den Drilling bekommst, aber zuviel würde ich mir an deiner Stelle nicht davon erhoffen. |rolleyes 
Wenn du wissen willst, warum ich dir das schreibe: Ich kenne die Gewässer da oben, das ist schon mit der Gegend hier (Main/Rhein) nicht vergleichbar, gerade auch was Hecht betrifft.


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

schau mal, ob Du einen Mix Markt in der Nähe hast.
Das sind russische Supermärkte und hier in Köln habe ich dort; glaube ich wenigstens; frische Stinte gesehen; das Kilo für knapp 3.- EUR.
Sie lagen dort in der Frischfischtheke und vor allen Dingen ist dort der Fisch meistens tagesfrisch, da er immer in größeren Mengen gekauft wird.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Dr.Becks (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> wo besteht der unterschied zwischen futterfisch und köderficsh bei dem link?



keine Ahnung. Ich fahr am Freitag eh nach Hamm und wollte dann auch gleich bei denen vorbei schauen. Ich hab diese Woche erst mit dem Angeln angefangen, deshalb hab ich noch keine selbst gefangenen Köderfische und muss welche kaufen.


----------



## schwimmreifen (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Matze Koch wohnt in Norddeutschland, dort kennen die Hechte und andere Raubfische Stinte vielleicht als Beutefisch in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum. In Süddeutschland wohl eher weniger...was aber nichts heißen muss! Ich persönlich (als Hamburger) habe mit frischen Stinten gute, mit gefrorenen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die sind wahnsinnig weich und matschig und halten ziemlich schlecht am Haken. Weite Würfe sind damit nicht drin, es seie denn, Du sicherst sie zusätzlich (Stonfo Bait Elastic). Ich würde es vielleicht mal mit Sardinen versuchen, genauso weich aber überall zu bekommen. Und deren brutales Fischaroma könnte so manchem Hecht die Nase verdrehen...|rolleyes
> Ich denke mal, in Deinem Falle sind Rotaugen, Rotfedern, kleine Brassen oder Barsche (Schonmaße und -zeiten beachten) die bessere Wahl...



Klar dass Matze aus Ostfriesland ist, ich habe aber auch schon gehört/gelesen, dass Stinte und andere Meeresfische auch in weit vom Meer entfernten Gewässern gut fangen sollen.

Hat das denn keiner von euch schon mal ausprobiert und Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Wundert mich ja fast.

PS: Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen und Barsche haben bei uns keine Schonzeit oder Schonmaß


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> 
> Da mich Stinte auch interessieren und es die hier nicht zu kaufen gibt, mir der Kurs aber echt heftig vorkam, hab ich einfach mal bei 'Sardinen' nachgeschaut; 15Stk. 22,90Tacken |bigeyes
> Die kauf ich hier (ganz, also nicht ausgenommen) im Supermarkt in der TK für ca. 3€ das Pfund; sind je nach Größe ca. 10-40Stk.
> ...


 
Hallo Kati,

in Rheine im Ems-Einkauf-Zentrum befindet sich ein Fischhändler,der auch in Ibbenbüren einen Fischhandel betreibt.
Komme leider nicht mehr auf den Namen,kann aber bei Interesse die Tel.-Nr. besorgen.
Habe dort auch schon Stinte bestellt und auch bekommen.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

Das Zentrum kenn ich, bin da ab und an.
Was hat der dir für Stinte denn abgeknöpft?

Bei der Suche nach einem realistischen/üblichen Handelspreis sind wir in diesem Thread ja keinen Schritt weiter gekommen. Anscheinend nutzt niemand die Gurkenfische. #c


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Matze Koch wohnt in Norddeutschland, dort kennen die Hechte und andere Raubfische Stinte vielleicht als Beutefisch in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum. In Süddeutschland wohl eher weniger...was aber nichts heißen muss! Ich persönlich (als Hamburger) habe mit frischen Stinten gute, mit gefrorenen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die sind wahnsinnig weich und matschig und halten ziemlich schlecht am Haken. Weite Würfe sind damit nicht drin, es seie denn, Du sicherst sie zusätzlich (Stonfo Bait Elastic). Ich würde es vielleicht mal mit Sardinen versuchen, genauso weich aber überall zu bekommen. Und deren brutales Fischaroma könnte so manchem Hecht die Nase verdrehen...|rolleyes



Sardinen sind im Winter mein absoluter Lieblingsköder.
Ich fische sie hauptsächlich an der treibenden Pose in der Barbenregion.
Obwohl sie so weich sind und bei meiner Methode, durch ständiges Verzögern und gegen die Strömung einziehen, der Köfi extrem belastet wird, funktioniert das mit einem kleinen Trick super:
:mIch fädel das Vorfach beim Kiemendeckel ein, zieh es beim Maul wieder raus, steche die beiden Drillinge in die Flanke und sichere sie mit simplen Haushaltsgummiringen.

Das Elastikband von Stonfo erfüllt sicher den gleichen Zweck, allerdings will ich gar nicht wissen, was das schon wieder kostet...|uhoh:

Stinte wollte ich auch schon lang mal testen, aber in Bayern sind sie halt nicht leicht zu bekommen.
Der Köfiversand liegt preislich im (für mich) indiskutablen Bereich...
Ich heize ja auch nicht mit gehobeltem Nußbaum!

Wollte in der nächsten Saison mal beim Fischhändler anfragen und eventuell bestellen.
Um nicht völlig abgezockt zu werden, wäre es schon interessant, was üblicherweise für´s  Kilo Stint verlangt wird...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

das liegt wohl daran, dass der köderfischversand keine Konkurrenz hat. 
Oder kennt jemand noch einen anderen Onlinehändler?

Ist doch klar und verständlich, wenn er die Preise hoch ansetzt.


----------



## loete1970 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

Im Raiffeisenmarkt bekommt man (zumindest bei uns) auch gefrorene Stinte!


----------



## Kauli11 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Zentrum kenn ich, bin da ab und an.
> Was hat der dir für Stinte denn abgeknöpft?
> 
> Bei der Suche nach einem realistischen/üblichen Handelspreis sind wir in diesem Thread ja keinen Schritt weiter gekommen. Anscheinend nutzt niemand die Gurkenfische. #c


 
Der Fischhändler heißt Jarrand.

Habe seinerzeit 20-25 Stück bestellt und auch bekommen.
Genauen Preis kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen,
kannst du aber bei einer Bestellung erfragen.

Lag für mich seinerzeit nicht in zu teurem Bereich.


----------



## Franky D (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

hey leute ich hab neuigkeiten war soeben bei uns in einen russischen einkaufsmarkt und konnte dort einen fisch namens lodde finden, tante google sagt das es sich dabei um ein angehörigen der stintfamilie handelt in dem beutel sind 1kg für 2.99€ die fische haben eine größe von ca 12-15cm ich werde die tage mal ein testlauf starten und euch bericht erstatten


----------



## schwimmreifen (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

Yeah cool!

Bei uns gibts auch so n Russenmarkt, aber auf der anderen Seite der Stadt, wenn ich mal wieder rüberkomm werd ich da auch mal vorbeigucken.


----------



## Franky D (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

könnte sich lohnen mit dem vorbeischauen ;-) vorallem hats noch ein vorteil die teile die ich hier gekriegt hab sind unausgenommen


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> Yeah cool!
> 
> Bei uns gibts auch so n Russenmarkt, aber auf der anderen Seite der Stadt, wenn ich mal wieder rüberkomm werd ich da auch mal vorbeigucken.


 


Wenn du wirklich an den Gurken interessiert bist, dann solltest du deine Sitzfläche schon mal bewegen.:m
Ich bekomme sie bei uns auf dem Wochenmarkt in der
Saison frisch, aber die Hechte wissen sie nicht zu würdigen.


----------



## schwimmreifen (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Stinte her?*

So,am Samstag war ich jetzt mal bei uns im Russenmarkt (maxikauf oder so); da hab ich mir ein Kilo gefrorene rohe Sardinen gekauft, für 3,99. Stinte gabs keine. Sardinen sind aber in Ordnung, haben genau die rchtige Größe.

Gestern war ich dann angeln, wohl das letzte mal auf Hecht für die nächsten Monate, es war grad mal noch 30-40% eisfrei, das Wasser. Gegangen is aber nix.


----------

